# My 10 week old porker! HELP PLEASE!



## diana72805 (Mar 15, 2010)

So Tarja is 10 weeks old today weighing 14 lbs. The thing is... she can eat as much as my 1 year old GSD! We have her on Blue Buffalo puppy formula, started out around 1/2 cup three times a day (as recommended to us) Well, she would finish that in less than a minute sometimes (not kidding) so we upped her to a little less than a cup. Now, she poops about a zillion times a day and it's soft. If I remember correctly from feeding troubles with Jaz, that's an indication that she's eating too much. I'm not kidding,she eats like a little porker! Yesterday, she downed all of Jaz's 2 cups in addition to her own food! So today I brought her back down to a 1/2 cup and she ate it like she hasn't seen food in weeks! 

I don't know what to do here! It's my understanding that on a high protein food like Blue, they should be eating less than if it were, say, Purina. However, this puppy is confusing me! Could someone please adress this as well as how much she should be eating? If she finishes that quickly,should I be giving her more??? :help:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was 17.5 lbs when we got
him at 9 weeks old. i fed him 3 cups
a day. he also had snacks.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac weighed 14 lbs at 10 weeks as well. The vet said 1 cup per 10 pounds. So it makes sense that you're feeding 1/2 cup 3 times a day.

Mac is 9 months old and still scarfs down his food like your little girl does.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Some dogs just always seem to want to eat. Niko eats his meals and always wants more. Just feed the recommended number of calories your dog requires. As long as she's not underweight she's fine.

Use that food lust as a training tool. I love food motivated dogs!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Let him eat he's still growing. Zoe was a porker and still eats like there's no tomorrow, but if their getting good exercise weight is usually not an issue. She was a real chunker till about five months and then started getting height and length.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine were both at 14 lbs at 8 weeks when I got them, a male and female, so it doesn't sound as though she's overweight. I assume she's been checked for worms and everything? Mine were eating like pigs at that age too, so I added some cooked cubed sweet potatoes and green beans to their food so they'd chow through them before they got to the expensive food. Maybe that would fill her up a bit more but if she needs the food she needs it! Mine slowed down and now are fairly light eaters.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The question is: is your puppy lean or chunky? The amount fed doesn't seem like it's enough for a growing puppy that age, but you have to look at the pup first. If your pup is lean, she's probably not getting enough to eat and is very hungry.

The concept that feeding too much will cause soft stool is very misleading. The feeding too much thing has more to do with the dog getting way too many calories and/or way too much fat and/or fiber and that's why they get the soft stool. Your pup needs so many calories a day, period, and you have to get them into her or she will be extremely hungry. If your pup is getting soft stool from eating enough to maintain her growing, lean, body, then there's a problem with your pup with the dog food itself or the fat or the fiber content.


----------

